# scarlet tanager



## tuna (Jun 1, 2010)

Πουλί της Βόρειας Αμερικής, ελληνική απόδοση του οποίου δεν καταφέρνω να βρω. Δεν θα με πείραζε να το αντικαταστήσω με κάποιο άλλο, παρεμφερές πετούμενο - φτάνει να είναι κι αυτό κόκκινο. Καμιά ιδέα κανείς; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 1, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Εδώ τα πουλιά tanager αναφέρονται ως καρδινάλιοι. Ίσως κόκκινος/ερυθρός καρδινάλιος;


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι άμα το πεις καρδινάλιο δε χρειάζεται να τονίσεις το χρώμα του, οι καρδινάλιοι κόκκινα φοράνε.


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 1, 2010)

Καλημέρα!

Δεν πρόκειται πάντως για το ίδιο πουλάκι. 
Ο καρδινάλιος είναι αυτός:






Ενώ ο scarlet tanager:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2010)

Ανήκει, ωστόσο, στην οικογένεια των Καρδιναλίων, όπως λέει και η Βίκη:
The Scarlet Tanager (Piranga olivacea) is a medium-sized American songbird. Formerly placed in the tanager family (Thraupidae), it and other members of its genus are now classified in the cardinal family (Cardinalidae).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarlet_Tanager


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Μια στιγμή να βγάλουμε τα τυπικά από τη μέση. Το επίσημο όνομα θα πρέπει τώρα να το μεταφράσουμε _Πιράγκα η ελαιόχρους_.
_Piranga_: South American name for a bird: _olioacea_: olive: _tanager_: tangaras: Amazon Indian word for brilliantly colored birds.

Παρά την προέλευση του αγγλικού από ινδιάνικο _tangara_, o Λινναίος το είχε ονομάσει _Tanagra_ (και στον Πάπυρο: «*τανάγρα* η, Ν· (ζωολ.) γένος στρουθιόμορφων πτηνών που απαντούν στις τροπικές περιοχές τού Νέου Κόσμου»).

Τώρα έχει πάψει να είναι _θραυπίδα_ (λέξη που είχε άπαξ ο Αριστοτέλης και την ξέθαψαν οι ονοματοδότες). Αλλά και καρδινάλιος χωρίς λοφίο;

Σαν κόκκινο σπουργίτι ή τσιχλόνι μοιάζει, πάντως.


----------



## tuna (Jun 1, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους. Νομίζω ότι μάλλον θα ξεπεράσω τις επίσημες ονομασίες και θα επιλέξω το _κόκκινο σπουργίτι_.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 1, 2010)

Scarlet Tanager.
154. Py-ran'-ga rub'-ra. The word Pyranga has a classic twang, as if formed in part from the 
Gr. irvp, fire ; but it is a barbarous word, taken from some South American dialect. 
Several similar combinations of letters occur in Marcgrave. Vieillot wrote it Piranqa 
in 1807, and Pyranga in 1816. The latter has come into general use. The English 
tanayer is simply altered from the South American tanagra or tanyara, both of which 
words occur in the older authors, the latter being in general use until Linnaeus, perhaps 
by a misprint, gave the former currency. 
http://www.archive.org/stream/checklistofnorth00coue/checklistofnorth00coue_djvu.txt
*Ερυθρό tanager*
http://www.wildlifenorthamerica.com/ylang/el/Bird/Scarlet-Tanager/Piranga/olivacea.html
*Συνώνυμα*
Piranga olivacea (n.)firebird, redbird, scarlet tanager


----------



## tuna (Jun 1, 2010)

tuna said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους. Νομίζω ότι μάλλον θα ξεπεράσω τις επίσημες ονομασίες και θα επιλέξω το _κόκκινο σπουργίτι_.



...θα _προσπεράσω,_ εννοούσα. Τώρα, πώς το overlook έγινε overcome στο μυαλό μου, φταίει ίσως ο δαίμων... της βιασύνης.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Αν αποφασίσεις να ξεφύγεις από το πουλί που αναφέρει ο συγγραφέας και την ονομασία του (που λογικά δεν θα είναι καθόλου διαδεδομένη εδώ, αφού όπως λέει στη Wikipedia: This bird is an extremely rare vagrant to western Europe), θα πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο πουλί που να μοιάζει έστω και λίγο με την τανάγρα. Ίσως τον κοκκινοτσιροβάκο (Sylvia cantillans), που τη θυμίζει λιγάκι κι έχει και το _κόκκινο _στο όνομα, όπως το scarlet tanager. Μια φωτογραφία από εδώ: 






Ή τον κοκκινολαίμη:






@UsualSuspect: Ε, χμ... η σελίδα στην οποία παραπέμπει ο δεύτερος σύνδεσμος που δίνεις (*Ερυθρό tanager *http://www.wildlifenorthamerica.com/.../olivacea.html) είναι μεταφρασμένη από μηχανάκι (μάλλον γκουγκλομετάφραση), οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να τη χαρακτηρίσουμε αξιόπιστη πηγή. Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα, βέβαια, όπως ο χλομός-τιμολογημένος δρυοκολάπτης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Πρόσεξε πού θα διαφωνήσω τώρα με ελόγου σου. Ακόμα κι αν μοιάζουν αυτά τα πουλάκια με την τανάγρα, αν δώσεις ένα συγκεκριμένο όνομα (κοκκινοτσιροβάκος ή κοκκινολαίμης), τότε δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι κάνεις λάθος. Ενώ αν διαλέξεις το υπερώνυμο (η πιράγκα ανήκει στα σπουργίτια), θα σε δικαιολογήσει ο άλλος. Και θα καταλάβει και τι λες, γιατί εμένα αν μου δώσεις τον κοκκινοτσιροβάκο σε λογοτεχνία, θα μείνω με το στόμα ανοιχτό.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 1, 2010)

tuna said:


> ...Δεν θα με πείραζε να το αντικαταστήσω με κάποιο άλλο, παρεμφερές πετούμενο - φτάνει να είναι κι αυτό κόκκινο...
> 
> ...Νομίζω ότι μάλλον θα ξεπεράσω τις επίσημες ονομασίες και θα επιλέξω το _κόκκινο σπουργίτι_.



Διαφωνώ απόλυτα και εξηγώ αμέσως γιατί.
Η συστηματική ταξινόμηση όλων των ζωντανών πλασμάτων του πλανήτη γίνεται με βάση ταξινομικές βαθμίδες.
Ο γνωστός μας σπιτοσπουργίτης (passer domesticus) ανήκει στην οικογένεια των σπουργιτιών (passeridae) ενώ ο scarlet tanager στην οικογένεια των καρδιναλιδών (cardinalidae). Να πώς ταξινομούνται τα δύο αυτά πουλάκια:

*Σπιτοσπουργίτης*

Kingdom:	Animalia
Phylum:	Chordata
Class: Aves
Order:	Passeriformes
Suborder:	Passeri
Family:	Passeridae
Tribe: Melieae
Genus:	Passer
Species:	P. domesticus

*Piranga Olivacea*

Kingdom:	Animalia
Phylum:	Chordata
Class: Aves
Order:	Passeriformes
Suborder:	Passeri
Family:	Cardinalidae
Tribe: Thraupidae
Genus:	Piranga
Species:	P. olivacea

Ας δούμε τώρα πώς ταξινομούνται ο άνθρωπος, ο δυτικός γορίλας και αυτός εδώ ο μακάκος (αριστερά ο άνθρωπος, στη μέση με μπλε ο γορίλας και με πορτοκαλί ο μακάκος-σόρρυ για το πρόχειρο μαύρο/μπλε, κελιά δεν έχω καταφέρει να βάζω):

Kingdom:	Animalia / Animalia / Animalia
Phylum:	Chordata / Chordata / Chordata
Class: Mammalia / Mammalia  / Mammalia
Order:	Primates / Primates / Primates
Family:	Hominidae / Hominidae / Cercopithicidae
Subfamily:	Homininae / Homininae / Cercopithecinae
Tribe:	Hominini / Gorillini / Cercopithecini
Genus:	Homo / Gorilla / Macaca
Species:	H. sapiens / G. gorilla / M. sylvanus

Αν περιγράψεις λοιπόν το πουλάκι αυτό ως καρδινάλιο, παραμένεις στην ίδια ταξινομική οικογένεια αλλά αλλάζεις τη φυλή, είναι δηλαδή σα να εξισώνεις τον γορίλα με τον άνθρωπο. Αν πάλι το περιγράψεις ως "κόκκινο σπουργίτι", πας σε άλλη εντελώς οικογένεια και είναι σα να λες τι άνθρωπος, τι μακάκος, ούνα φάτσα-ούνα ράτσα*...

Γιατί να μην...
α) παραμείνεις στην επιστημονική ονομασία με τη λατινική γραφή;
β) το μεταφράσεις ως "πιράνγκα η ελαιόχρους" (-->Nickel);
γ) το μεταφράσεις ως *άλικη/ερυθρή/κόκκινη τανάγρα*;
δ) πάρεις ιδέες από τις ονομασίες σε άλλες γλώσσες (_μαυρόφτερο/μελανοπτέρυγο κοκκινοπούλι_, π.χ.)

Χρειάζεται, κτγμ, προσοχή σε κάτι τέτοια. Εμένα, π.χ., η άλικη τανάγρα μού θυμίζει σπίζα και συγκεκριμένα καρδερίνα (από το σχήμα του ράμφους και της ουράς), δεν είναι όμως...


Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα/ζάλισα/έκανα να βαρεθείτε/να μου πετάξετε εικονικά λεξικά στο κεφάλι, είδα πετούμενα και πήρα φόρα...

Ουφ, ξαλάφρωσα.


*τα παραδείγματα ήταν τυχαία ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2010)

:)
Πώς φτιάχνουμε από αυτό:

Kingdom:	Animalia / Animalia / Animalia
Phylum:	Chordata / Chordata / Chordata
Class: Mammalia / Mammalia  / Mammalia
Order:	Primates / Primates / Primates
Family:	Hominidae / Hominidae / Cercopithicidae
Subfamily:	Homininae / Homininae / Cercopithecinae
Tribe:	Hominini / Gorillini / Cercopithecini
Genus:	Homo / Gorilla / Macaca
Species:	H. sapiens / G. gorilla / M. sylvanus

αυτό:



Kingdom:	Animalia |
Animalia
|
Animalia

Phylum:	Chordata |
Chordata
|
Chordata

Class: Mammalia |
Mammalia 
|
Mammalia

Order:	Primates |
Primates
|
Primates

Family:	Hominidae |
Hominidae
|
Cercopithicidae

Subfamily:	Homininae |
Homininae
|
Cercopithecinae

Tribe:	Hominini |
Gorillini
|
Cercopithecini

Genus:	Homo |
Gorilla
|
Macaca

Species:	H. sapiens |
G. gorilla
|
M. sylvanus
Πολύ απλά:
*1.* Στο πλαίσιο επεξεργασίας κειμένου, αντικαθιστούμε το διαχωριστικό / με |
*προσοχή:* αν κάνουμε καμιά γενική αντικατάσταση σε βοηθητικό πρόγραμμα, να μην αντικαταστήσουμε το [/ (δηλαδή το σύμβολο τέλους κωδικού ΒΒ) με [|​*2.* Επιλέγουμε όλο το κείμενο του πίνακά μας και έχοντάς το επιλεγμένο
*3.* Πατάμε στο κουμπί





Έτοιμο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Ανοίγω τον Πάπυρο στα στρουθιόμορφα, την τάξη στην οποία ανήκουν και οι καρδινάλιοι και τα σπουργίτια, και έχει μια εικόνα-σαλόνι, με ένα σκασμό στρουθιόμορφα, που ανάθεμά με αν έχουν την ίδια μορφή. Είπα ωστόσο ότι εμένα μου μοιάζει με κόκκινο σπουργίτι επειδή δεν ξέρω πολλά από πουλιά και κάθε πουλί που είναι συμπαθητικούλι και χωράει στις χούφτες, για μένα είναι σπουργίτι. Μπορώ λοιπόν να φανταστώ πολλές περιπτώσεις κειμένων που δεν θα ήθελαν να κάνουν μάθημα πτηνολογίας μέσω μεταφράσεως και θα προτιμούσαν ένα «κόκκινο σπουργίτι» (δηλαδή ένα «κόκκινο συμπαθητικούλι πουλάκι που χωράει στις χούφτες και δεν έχει λοφίο») από μια «άλικη τανάγρα». Άλλωστε, όπως στα δικά μου τα μάτια τι σπουργίτι τι πιράγκα, έτσι και στα μάτια του πουλιού τι άνθρωπος τι μακάκος. :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Άλλωστε, όπως στα δικά μου τα μάτια τι σπουργίτι τι πιράγκα, έτσι και στα μάτια του πουλιού τι άνθρωπος τι μακάκος. :)



...και όχι μόνο του πουλιού, να προσθέσω. ;)

(Δεν αντιλέγω, Νίκελ, απλά είπα να καταθέσω τον οβολό μου για ένα από τα ελάχιστα θέματα που γνωρίζω κάπως, έστω κι αν είναι περιττές πληροφορίες... )


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Και καλά έκανες. Και ξέρεις αν εγώ θεωρώ ποτέ περιττές τις πληροφορίες. Παρέμπ, μια και ανέφερες τη σπίζα, είχε στον Πάπυρο μια κόκκινη σπίζα φτυστή η «τανάγρα».


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πρόσεξε πού θα διαφωνήσω τώρα με ελόγου σου. Ακόμα κι αν μοιάζουν αυτά τα πουλάκια με την τανάγρα, αν δώσεις ένα συγκεκριμένο όνομα (κοκκινοτσιροβάκος ή κοκκινολαίμης), τότε δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι κάνεις λάθος. Ενώ αν διαλέξεις το υπερώνυμο (η πιράγκα ανήκει στα σπουργίτια), θα σε δικαιολογήσει ο άλλος. Και θα καταλάβει και τι λες, γιατί εμένα αν μου δώσεις τον κοκκινοτσιροβάκο σε λογοτεχνία, θα μείνω με το στόμα ανοιχτό.


 
OK, κατάλαβα. Στο καλάθι δεν χωρεί, στο κοφίνι περισσεύει η τανάγρα. 
Αλλά "κόκκινο σπουργίτι"; 
Για τον κοκκινοτσιροβάκο, μια παλιά ιστορία διακοπών. Βέσπα, επιβαίνοντες δυο νέοι (τότε), ξένοιαστοι, χαρούμενοι κι ωραίοι (που λέει ο λόγος). Συνεπιβάτης εγώ, οδηγός ένα φιλαράκι, ψωνισμένος ορνιθολόγος, που αντί να προσέχει τον δρόμο, κοίταζε ψηλά μήπως δει κανένα πουλί. Φτάνοντας σε μια στροφή, τον ακούω να αναφωνεί: Κοκκινοτσιροβάκος! και να καρφώνει το βλέμμα στον ουρανό, ενώ η στροφή όλο και πλησίαζε. Αναγκάστηκα να του ρίξω μια στην κεφαλή για να συνέλθει και να μην πέσουμε στον γκρεμό. Από τότε, όποτε ακούω για τσιροβάκους (κι είναι και πολλοί οι άτιμοι, βγαίνει σε πολλά χρώματα αυτό το μοντέλο, μένω όπως κι εσύ με το στόμα ανοιχτό, όχι από την έκπληξη, αλλά με την ανάμνηση. 
Με την εμμονή που είχε με τα πτηνά, σήμερα είναι από τους καλύτερους ορνιθολόγους στην Ελλάδα, μα εγώ μαζί του σε όχημα δεν ξανανέβηκα. Τον έψηνα το καλοκαίρι για resident ornithologist εδώ, αλλά 20 μέρες το μήνα είναι στο πεδίο με τις αγάπες του...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 1, 2010)

Ο φίλος σου είναι ο νέος μου ήρωας. Ελπίζω να γίνω κι εγώ ένας τέτοιος ψωνισμένος ορνιθολόγος όταν μεγαλώσω. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Πάντως, ζηλεύω λιγάκι όσους έχουν τέτοιες μανίες σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Έχουν βρει την αποστολή τους στη ζωή, βρε παιδάκι μου. Ενώ εγώ ακόμα περιμένω να κάτσει η μπίλια. Ή μάλλον μου 'χει κάτσει από λίγο σε πολλά κι αντί να βρω την μπίλια, χάνω την μπάλα. 
Καλή επιτυχία.


----------



## tuna (Jun 2, 2010)

Πάντως το ερυθρό tanager που αποτέλεσε το έναυσμα για την ενδιαφέρουσα ορνιθολογική συζήτησή σας, δέχεται (σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα, τουλάχιστον) συχνές και σφοδρές επιθέσεις από κοράκια. Γι’ αυτό και το_ κόκκινο σπουργίτι_ (το οποίο παραπέμπει σε χαριτωμένο πουλάκι-θύμα) μού φάνηκε μια καλή επιλογή.


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 2, 2010)

θα μπορούσε ίσως η Porkcastle να μας διαφωτίσει για τις συνήθειες των δύο πουλιών; 
Εάν για παράδειγμα το σπουργίτι δεν είναι αποδημητικό, όπως νομίζω είναι η τανάγρα, τότε η χρήση του πρώτου ίσως είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο παραπλανητική.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα κι αποδώ. Αν κατάλαβα καλά απ' αυτά που λέει η tuna, ενδιαφέρεται για την ιδιότητα του πετούμενου ως θύματος των κορακιών και όχι για τις μεταναστευτικές του συνήθειες.

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω με τη σειρά μου την τεράστια ζήλια που νιώθω για όλους τους ανθρώπους που είναι ευαίσθητοι απέναντι στη φύση. Και δεν εννοώ να την αγαπάνε απλώς, αυτό το κάνω άκοπα κι εγώ. Εννοώ να τη γνωρίζουν. Ιδιαίτερα τη ζώσα φύση, την πανίδα και τη χλωρίδα. Να ξέρουν τα ονόματα των ζώων, των φυτών και των δέντρων, να τα αναγνωρίζουν, να ξέρουν τις συνήθειές τους. Να ξέρουν να μαζέψουν χόρτα και να πιάσουν και κάνα ψάρι. Ξέρω πολλά επιστημονικά και τρελαίνομαι να μαθαίνω για τα ονόματά τους, αλλά αν με βγάλεις από τα βιβλία στον κήπο μας, δεν ξέρω να ξεχωρίσω την αποτέτοια από την αποκείνη. Αίσχος!


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 2, 2010)

Ας εξηγήσω λίγο καλύτερα τι εννοώ: Οι μεταναστευτικές τους συνήθειες αυτές καθαυτές, ίσως δεν έχουν σχέση με το κείμενο, η χρήση όμως του ενός στη θέση του άλλου, μόνο με κριτήρια σωματικής διάπλασης, δεν είναι παραπλανητικά; 
Δεν αντιδρούν όλοι οι μικροκαμωμένοι άνθρωποι με τον ίδιο τρόπο στις απειλές: Άλλος ουρλιάζει, άλλος τρέχει, άλλος κρύβεται. Δεν παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο οι συνήθειες και ο "χαρακτήρας" κάθε πουλιού;

Βέβαια έτσι το πάμε πολύ μακριά και ίσως δεν έχει νόημα. Θα συμφωνήσω σε αυτό.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα! :)


Τα σπουργίτια χωρίζονται σε δύο μεγάλες ομάδες, στα ευρασιατικά/αφρικανικά (τα "δικά μας") και τα αμερικανικά. Τα πρώτα ανήκουν στην οικογένεια Passeridae -τα "γνήσια σπουργίτια"- και δεν είναι αποδημητικά.
Τα αμερικανικά σπουργίτια από την άλλη -με εξαίρεση τους ευρωπαίους (λαθρ)επιβάτες που έφτασαν στην Αμερική μαζί με τους αποίκους- ανήκουν σε άλλη ταξινομική οικογένεια, τις εμπεριζίδες (Emberizidae - Buntings). Στην ουσία δεν είναι σπουργίτια αλλά μοιάζουν μ' αυτά επιφανειακά - όπως και μοιάζουν με τις... τανάγρες/θραυπίδες (Thraupidae) και τις σπίζες (παλαιότερα μάλιστα οι βιολόγοι τα θεωρούσαν σπίζες). Πολλά μέλη της οικογένειας αυτής είναι αποδημητικά, διανύουν ωστόσο μικρές αποστάσεις (π.χ. εντός ΗΠΑ, από βορρά σε νότο, σε σύγκριση με άλλα αποδημητικά που κάνουν το γύρο του κόσμου σε 80 μέρες ).
...Αν πάλι προσπαθήσουμε να βγάλουμε άκρη βασισμένοι στη συμπεριφορά των πουλιών αυτών, θα μπερδευτούμε χειρότερα. Οι τανάγρες τρώνε καρπούς και σποράκια όπως οι σπίζες, ψαχουλεύουν για τροφή ζωικής ή φυτικής προέλευσης (ό,τι κάτσει) όπως τα σπουργίτια και κυνηγούν έντομα στον αέρα όπως τα χελιδόνια. Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά. :)


Νίκελ, έγραψες χθες:


> Τώρα έχει πάψει να είναι θραυπίδα (λέξη που είχε άπαξ ο Αριστοτέλης και την ξέθαψαν οι ονοματοδότες).


 
Και σκέφτομαι σήμερα, αφού ξέθαψαν που ξέθαψαν τη λέξη οι ονοματοδότες, γιατί να μην την χρησιμοποιήσουμε κι εμείς;
Γιατί να μην πούμε το πουλάκι "ερυθρή/κόκκινη/άλικη κλπ θραυπίδα"; Αν διαβάσω κάπου "θραυπ*ίδα*", δεν θα πάει το μυαλό μου σε φωνακλά γλάρο αλλά σε κάτι μικρούλι και γλυκούλι που κάνει τσίου-τσίου και θα μπορούσε να γίνει γεύμα από κάποιον μεγαλύτερο θηρευτή...
(Επίσης κάπου διάβασα πως "σπουργίτια" όντως αποκαλούν πολλοί τα μικρά, cute πουλάκια που χωράνε στην παλάμη, όπως έγραψες, Νίκελ. :))

Παρεμπ, ο κόρακας (και όλες οι κορακίδες) σπάνια συμπεριφέρεται ως αρπακτικά, κυνηγώντας δηλ. ζωντανή, μεγαλόσωμη λεία. Τα κοράκια είναι παμφάγοι τροφοσυλλέκτες/πτωματοφάγοι (δεν έχουν ούτε τα νύχια, ούτε το ράμφος του αρπακτικού - το τελευταίο είναι γενικής χρήσεως, κάτι σαν ελβετικός σουγιάς που κόβει μεν αλλά δεν φιλετάρει κιόλας) και έχουν παρατηρηθεί ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που επιτέθηκαν σε ζωντανά, ενήλικα πουλιά. Ναι, κλέβουν αυγά και νεοσσούς όποτε τους παίρνει αλλά δεν τους παίρνει και συχνά... 



...Και ναι, τα κοράκια ανήκουν στα στρουθιόμορφα, όπως τα σπουργίτια, οι σπίζες και οι τανάγρες. Τι άνθρωπος, τι μακάκος, που λέγαμε πιο πριν...

Τέλος, το Internet Bird Collection είναι ένα πολύ πολύ χρήσιμο σάιτ με πλούσιο οπτικοακουστικό υλικό για όλα τα περί πτηνών. Το έχω bookmarked και το επισκέπτομαι συνέχεια, για δουλειά, πληροφόρηση ή απλά χάζι (μάλλον το τελευταίο περισσότερο :)).


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

Τη φοβερή δήλωση για τις θραυπίδες την έκανα με βάση την πληροφορία που φιλοξενεί και η Wikipedia, ότι τώρα πια δεν ανήκει η Πιράγκα στις Θραυπίδες αλλά την πήγανε στους Καρδινάλιους. 

(Χε χε, αυτό για το κοράκι το πρόσεξα κι εγώ, ότι ανήκει στα στρουθιόμορφα, όπως και τα παραδείσια!)


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Διάλυμα Διάλειμμα ολίγων λεπτών. 
Όλη αυτή η κουβέντα για τις συνήθειες των σπουργιτιών και τα ευρασιατικά/αφρικανικά μού θύμισε βεβαίως αυτό εδώ, με τις καρύδες και τα χελιδόνια :

Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?​


----------

